# Prince is a troll!



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 5, 2011)

Prince, you are the site "CEO" and tell people to follow rules, yet you can't practice what your preach. 

I can't enter the "Bodybuilding & Gossip" forum without more than half of the posts being yours which also have nothing to do with the forum section. It has gotten on my nerves. 

I replied to one of your posts and you could't even respond with an answer on why you keep spamming certain sections. 

Someone of your status should follow the rules if you are going to be the sites head honcho.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Prince, you are the site "CEO" and tell  people to follow rules, yet you can't practice what your preach.
> 
> I can't enter the "Bodybuilding & Gossip" forum without more than  half of the posts being yours which also have nothing to do with the  forum section. It has gotten on my nerves.
> 
> ...


Hi, how's it going?

Bye, nice knowing you...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



Spam!


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 5, 2011)

dude, do you know that he owns this site, he can do what he whats bro, I wonder if you will still be here tomorrow lol...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Dec 5, 2011)

Troll? No. Mass spammer, yes


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## MyK (Dec 5, 2011)

arrggghhh... that damn prince.. all he does is spam up the place.. arrrgghh I hate him... he's ruining IM damn him....


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


 
Exactly


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 5, 2011)

He acts as though he runs the place...


----------



## Robalo (Dec 5, 2011)

R u mad, bro????


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 5, 2011)

A group negging might help this cat learn his place around here. Just a thought.   Okay, I'll get it rollin'.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 6, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Prince, you are the site "CEO" and tell people to follow rules, yet you can't practice what your preach.
> 
> I can't enter the "Bodybuilding & Gossip" forum without more than half of the posts being yours which also have nothing to do with the forum section. It has gotten on my nerves.
> 
> ...



It's his place.  He can do what he wants.  When you visit a friend and he asks you to leave your shoes at the door you tell him to go eat a bag of dicks because he's walking around his own house in shoes?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 6, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> A group negging might help this cat learn his place around here. Just a thought.   Okay, I'll get it rollin'.



I second this....and negged for stupidity.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2011)

This dude said he can bench 225lbs like 50 times.  He is for real.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Prince, you are the site "CEO" and tell people to follow rules, yet you can't practice what your preach.
> 
> I can't enter the "Bodybuilding & Gossip" forum without more than half of the posts being yours which also have nothing to do with the forum section. It has gotten on my nerves.
> 
> ...



so you come here why?


----------



## Killermonkey (Dec 6, 2011)

Negged


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 6, 2011)

prince, it's not nice to mock the handicapped.


----------



## GMO (Dec 6, 2011)

Prince said:


> stfuandliftbtch


----------



## Madmann (Dec 6, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch









Even though this stupid bitch doesn't have biceps...

Its a little impressive he can flex while constipated.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 6, 2011)

Mass negging time. Oh and madman, you're getting negged too for being a dumb fuck who can't get new material.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 6, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Mass negging time. Oh and madman, you're getting negged too for being a dumb fuck who can't get new material.




My neg hammer is out of service for the next 24 hours. I'm down when it's back up and running.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 6, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Mass negging time. Oh and madman, you're getting negged too for being a dumb fuck who can't get new material.


 
Who the hell are you to question anyone's material or call anyone dumb?

And double ownage of yourself fucking moron. You never have material.

A better chance of a female becoming USA president than you posting anything memorable.


----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2011)

Prince is a leo too.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 6, 2011)

Wouldn't look tOo bad if he put a couple inches on the pea shooters. At least he works out


----------



## Chubby (Dec 6, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Prince, you are the site "CEO" and tell people to follow rules, yet you can't practice what your preach.
> 
> I can't enter the "Bodybuilding & Gossip" forum without more than half of the posts being yours which also have nothing to do with the forum section. It has gotten on my nerves.
> 
> ...


Hellow, are you still here?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2011)

he probably ran back to Bodybuilding.com forums where they think he is the shit. lol


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 6, 2011)

Ooooh, If you were to ever meet a king he can do whatever he pleases at the moment. 

The same goes for a Prince.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 6, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> He acts as though he runs the place...



RIGHT?! The nerve...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 6, 2011)

Not that rep points mean much but this fool took a nice hit this morning.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 6, 2011)

One of the perks of being the boss is you can do whatever the fuck you want.


----------



## SRX (Dec 6, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> One of the perks of being the boss is you can do whatever the fuck you want.


 

LOL, so true


----------



## parsifal09 (Dec 6, 2011)

yup, we all got prince's back

i cant believe this poster creating a thread about mr prince.

you should be ashamed of yourself





REDDOG309 said:


> Not that rep points mean much but this fool took a nice hit this morning.


----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2011)

I applaud the op for actually having a set of balls. Unlike many here.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I applaud the op for actually having a set of balls. Unlike many here.


Balls? 

Prince runs a server - that we all benefit from for free. Prince makes up the rules and a member feels that he's crossed over a line, and then makes disparaging remarks about Prince. As far as I can tell, he never broached Prince about it nicely.

It's not like he's getting dicked over for a service he's paying for. It's not even like Prince directed anything at him personally.

That's just being rude.


----------



## momiag1 (Dec 6, 2011)

prince is the boss


----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


> That's just being rude.



Whats rude is prince not giving him the reach around.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats rude is prince not giving him the reach around.



Prince has made it clear many, many times: he's always the pitcher.


----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Prince has made it clear many, many times: he's always the pitcher.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Balls?
> 
> Prince runs a server - that we all benefit from for free. Prince makes up the rules and a member feels that he's crossed over a line, and then makes disparaging remarks about Prince. As far as I can tell, he never broached Prince about it nicely.
> 
> ...



Please be e z  on him DOMs.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 6, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Wouldn't look tOo bad if he put a couple inches on the pea shooters. At least he works out


 
"Wouldn't look too bad" he says......what a desperate slut.

How about you take that clueless, constipated buffoon on a date.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 6, 2011)

Prince said:


> stfuandliftbtch


 
   Is a bright pink nip an early sign of gyno?


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 6, 2011)

Sometimes having too much balls will get you in over your head, case in point.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 6, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Sometimes having too much balls.....


 
Seeing a comment like this about a pink-nippled prissy fuckwit is hilarious.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 6, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Seeing a comment like this about a pink-nippled prissy fuckwit is hilarious.


you know you want to mash that massive boulder of a zit on the ole boys face with your teeth, faggot...


----------



## Madmann (Dec 6, 2011)

Rednack said:


> you know you want to mash that massive boulder of a zit on the ole boys face with your teeth, faggot...


 
I thought his appearence/expression was a result of coming in sexual contact with you.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 6, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Seeing a comment like this about a pink-nippled prissy fuckwit is hilarious.



Brotha o mine, I'd give you props, but you'd just phuq that up.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2011)

Is that leather face in that picture?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 6, 2011)

thats nice you own the site, you just think you'd follow your own rules before telling others


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

why the fuck would he do that? the rules are for others. i dont know about you but i own my car. when i drive it like a dumb ass and do burnouts and rev the engine to reline and do 140mph thats becuase its mine and i love it. if someone else drives it i expect them to do the speed limit drive right drive the right way i set rules. becuase i own it i will do wut i want in it. anyone of the the peasants that some on must follow my rules unless they buy it from me. k?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 6, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> thats nice you own the site, you just think you'd follow your own rules before telling others



Hes a 1%er. do as he says not as he does. 

Hes CEO bitch.....


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 6, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> thats nice you own the site, you just think you'd follow your own rules before telling others



You should take your own advise and shut the fuck up and lift, bitch.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2011)

Prince said:


> stfuandliftbtch



Is this Prince posing?


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Balls?
> 
> Prince runs a server - that we all benefit from for free. Prince makes up the rules and a member feels that he's crossed over a line, and then makes disparaging remarks about Prince. As far as I can tell, he never broached Prince about it nicely.
> 
> ...


 
Well put DOMS!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 6, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> You should take your own advise and shut the fuck up and lift, bitch.



lol Nice. 

The OP can be found in urban dictionary under "*step on your dick*".

...

Okay, probably not, but he _should _be right there along with his fdb pic.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 6, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I applaud the op for actually having a set of balls. Unlike many here.



Agreed, assuming "here" is in reference to this thread.  Princes ego just got a hundred blow jobs.  Have you's no shame?...

Here comes another...


----------



## Rednack (Dec 6, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> thats nice you own the site, you just think you'd follow your own rules before telling others


Prince loves it when cawk nobbing faggots like you whimper in here starting threads with your ass dragging across center stage like a rabid dog with a bad case of worms crying about how you've been mistreated...



parsifal09 said:


> yup, we all got prince's back
> 
> i cant believe this poster creating a thread about mr prince.
> 
> you should be ashamed of yourself


Sucking the Bosses cawk aint gonna lower your rent any..


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 7, 2011)

Prince, read you comment in the bad rep you gave me, im not talking shit, im simply just stating a point.

just not sure why you don't spend the time putting it in the right section. im now aware this is your site, so obviously you could do whatever the fuck you want. but if i owned a site, i know i wouldn't spam sections they weren't meant to be in. I've had several people agree with me on this. 


p.s. that pic was over 1.5 years ago...in this pic i was weighing 190, im pushing the scale around 215 now bro...good luck


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 7, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> p.s. that pic was over 1.5 years ago...in this pic i was weighing 190, im pushing the scale around 215 now bro...good luck



So you've gained 25lbs more of acne since the last picture. Good job. I'll bet that tumor in your face swallowed your nose and upper lip. Did you name it yet? 
Why are you acting like the fat chick nobody likes?


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 7, 2011)

<<<wipes cake crumbs off second chin>>> "People don't like fat chicks?"


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 7, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> <<<wipes cake crumbs off second chin>>> "People don't like fat chicks?"



you fat fuck


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 7, 2011)

> You must spread some reputation around before negging stfuandliftbch
> again.


 
I tried.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 7, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> you fat fuck



hes not fat, hes bulking.....


----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> thats nice you own the site, you just think you'd follow your own rules before telling others



I am still trying to figure out what "rules" you think I am breaking?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2011)

Prince said:


> I am still trying to figure out what "rules" you think I am breaking?


You know. The rules that _you _made for the people that visit _your _site. 

Visitors to my house aren't allowed to go through my sock drawer, but I sure as hell can. How hard is that to understand that concept?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2011)

What's in your sock drawer?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> What's in your sock drawer?



Drugs. What else would be there?


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 7, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Drugs. What else would be there?


----------



## independent (Dec 7, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Drugs. What else would be there?



condoms, lube , dildos........


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Dec 7, 2011)

I heard that fag does steroids!  Let's turn him in!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> condoms, lube , dildos........


Nightstand. Are you really going to walk across the room to get those? You gotta plan it out.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 7, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> condoms, lube , dildos........


 
He likely collects as many of those as he does syringes.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2011)

Madmann said:


> He likely collects as many of those as he does syringes.


Negative:

dildos > syringes


----------



## independent (Dec 7, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Nightstand. Are you really going to walk across the room to get those? You gotta plan it out.



Valid point.


----------



## Thee_One (Dec 7, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> <<<wipes cake crumbs off second chin>>> "people don't like fat chicks?"



rofl


----------



## Madmann (Dec 7, 2011)

stupidbitchwithnobiceps said:
			
		

> shah your the skinniest bitch on this site..go fuck your ugly ass mother...you take seconds


 
Umm look here stupidbitchwithnobiceps, err I mean stfuandliftbtch.

If you believe you are some huge, intimidating warrior of muscle then you're 
the most blind, delusional, moronic piece of acne garbage roaming this forum.

As for inbred sex with parental lifeforms, I'll leave that to hapless, sleazy gutter
scum like you and the crazy, toxic landfill residents you call best friends forever.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 7, 2011)

I guess i couldn't put the 2 together. CEO & site owner..yes i now realize he owns the ENTIRE site..therefore, YES, he can do whatever the fuck he wants. 


And the creeper who noticed one of my nips was more pink in the picture? what the fuck dude...thats a little weird you'd notice something like that...im positive that you are the first person to ever notice that. do you go both ways? sounds like it...miring' my nips fag?

As for madmann, why the fuck are you on this site, you look like a skinny as cross country runner or something. look at your fucking profile pic dude, you're a joke. Has a master plan? im sure you do buddy..some viagra should help with those erection problems baldy


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2011)

I will send a boatload of Tren to the guy who puts lumpy into the red ^^^


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I will send a boatload of Tren to the guy who puts lumpy into the red ^^^




you know you have low self esteem when you customize the colors on your profile and care so much about rep on a website


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> you know you have low self esteem when you customize the colors on your profile and care so much about rep on a website


Duh, all bodybuilders have low self esteem, master of the obvious.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 8, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> I guess i couldn't put the 2 together. CEO & site owner..yes i now realize he owns the ENTIRE site..therefore, YES, he can do whatever the fuck he wants.


 
I bet your parents were even slower-minded than you.



stfuandliftbtch said:


> And the creeper who noticed one of my nips was more pink in the picture? what the fuck dude...thats a little weird you'd notice something like that


 
Hey fucktard its not difficult to notice that freaky shit on your pale, acne-riddled carcass.



stfuandliftbtch said:


> As for madmann, why the fuck are you on this site, you look like a skinny as cross country runner or something. look at your fucking profile pic dude, you're a joke. blah blah blah blah blah talking out of my ass is all I ever do


 
Funny how you can gather all that from just a headshot of someone
but you can't garner up enough sense to not tell the owner of a site
would he/she can and can not do, that's down right stunning.

Its like you fell from the Twilight Zone or something, and brought all
your bizarre behavior (which seems normal to you) to a place where
you thought people would rally with your stupid ass and support your
pathetic bickering and whining.

Sniveling crybaby, your sensitivity is just as pitiful as your genetics.

Unfortunately the best cure for sewer rodents like you is extermination.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 8, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I bet your parents were even slower-minded than you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually, i have had a few supporters. and as far as your comments go, i could care less...look at your rep. obviously known likes you..fucking jackass

keep up the useless comments keyboard warrior!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> I guess i couldn't put the 2 together.



nuff said.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 8, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Actually, i have had a few supporters. and as far as your comments go, i could care less...look at your rep. obviously known likes you..fucking jackass
> 
> keep up the useless comments keyboard warrior!


 
Like I give a damn whether or not online weirdos like me.

So you manage to suck the dicks of only a few supporters huh?

Well how nice, even bottom-feeding pissants like you need
someone in life to lean on, even if it is just an online tight niche
cult of cocksucking panzies, who can barely dress themselves
let alone display a reasonable amount of intelligence and toughness.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Spam!



Fixed.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I will send a boatload of Tren to the guy who puts lumpy into the red ^^^



Nobody wants your RNM leftover gears


----------



## Rednack (Dec 9, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Nobody wants your RNM leftover gears


You sucked on Raws gear the whole time he was here...


----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 9, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Like I give a damn whether or not online weirdos like me.
> 
> So you manage to suck the dicks of only a few supporters huh?
> 
> ...





keyboard..........................................warrior............nuff said


----------



## GFR (Dec 9, 2011)

Recharging


----------



## Robalo (Dec 9, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> keyboard..........................................warrior............nuff said


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 9, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> keyboard..........................................warrior............nuff said



Holy fucking shit jerkoff face, your responses suck monkey balls. 
Oh, nuff said. 
Also, Sally Hand and her five friends don't count as your "supporters" you clueless jailbitch douchabag.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch negged Gena Marie (my wife) for *no* reason, neg the fuck out this jerk off!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2011)

Gena? The only person I've never seen say anything bad about anyone? 

I negged the cocksucker.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Gena? The only person I've never seen say anything bad about anyone?
> 
> I negged the cocksucker.



right? she is the sweetest person you could ever know!


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 9, 2011)

Prince said:


> right? she is the sweetest person you could ever know!


 im on recharge. and thanks the the kindest thing anyone has ever said about me


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 9, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Holy fucking shit jerkoff face, your responses suck monkey balls.
> Oh, nuff said.
> Also, Sally Hand and her five friends don't count as your "supporters" you clueless jailbitch douchabag.




if i needed a good come back i'd wipe it off your moms face...


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 10, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> if i needed a good come back i'd wipe it off your moms face...



What is this, 2nd grade? Seriously, "your mom" jokes aren't even funny or insulting anymore, Mr. Acne Face n Back. You should STFU and get on some accutane.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> prince, it's not nice to mock the handicapped.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> if i needed a good come back i'd wipe it off your moms face...


Mom jokes? Really? What's your intelligence level, 2nd grade? 

Douchenuts, if I wanted to go that stupid, I'd do this:

Your momma's pussy is so hairy, when your brother was born he died of rugburn.

I asked your momma "what's for lunch" ...She opened up her legs and said tuna surprise.

I asked your momma "what's for lunch" ...She opened up her legs and said crabs.

Your momma's like a gun, two cocks and she's loaded!

Your momma's like a vaccum cleaner ... She sucks, blows and gets laid in the closet.

Yo Mama's like a mosquito, you have to slap her to get her to stop sucking.



So step up and thinking of something original. 
Oh and you're fat.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2011)

Prince said:


> stfuandliftbtch negged Gena Marie (my wife) for *no* reason, neg the fuck out this jerk off!



_*NEGGED!*_


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2011)

Prince said:


> right? she is the sweetest person you could ever know!



I'm waiting to be recharged and will neg his dumb ass again and again.

In the meantime... http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...ndliftbtch-hes-complete-cunt.html#post2588005


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 10, 2011)

Fuck howd i miss this party!!!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 10, 2011)

Prince said:


> stfuandliftbtch



BWAHAHHAHHHAAAAAA AHHAHAAAAAHHAHHA!!!
Even this guy thinks you look like shit!!


----------



## independent (Dec 10, 2011)

Prince said:


> stfuandliftbtch negged Gena Marie (my wife) for *no* reason, neg the fuck out this jerk off!



Just ban him. Hit the magic button before I neg you.


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 10, 2011)

*negged*


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 10, 2011)

lets see if we can make him get a neg star. is it even possible?


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 10, 2011)

more neg's coming as soon as i can, never heard *Gena* say one bad thing on the board!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

It's been a long time and I'm rusty, MS Paint isn't that good either.
But you get the idea.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 10, 2011)

^fuck how'd u guys find this photo of me!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> ^fuck how'd u guys find this photo of me!


We googled for "Internet douche bag that likes the cock".


----------



## Madmann (Dec 10, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> ^fuck how'd u guys find this photo of me!


 

BTW why the fuck did you get stupid word tattoos around your clavicle?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 10, 2011)

I've never repped madman before but I just did so I can neg itshardtotalkwithacockinmymouthandliftbitch sooner.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 10, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> if i needed a good come back i'd wipe it off your moms face...


Worst comeback ever...negged.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 10, 2011)

Madmann said:


> BTW why the fuck did you get stupid word tattoos around your clavicle?



Because when you are 4' tall it the only place people will see it when they look down at you.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2011)

In the spirit of good karma, for every *neg *you give stfuandliftbtch consider *repping *Gena Marie for the humorous and newsworthy items she posts to this board. 

 *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/4844.html*


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)

Curt James said:


> In the spirit of good karma, for every *neg *you give stfuandliftbtch consider *repping *Gena Marie for the humorous and newsworthy items she posts to this board.
> 
> *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/4844.html*


I would, but I can't rep again until tomorrow...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2011)

why are people repping madpieceofshit for knowing the right asshole to lick around here?


----------



## Rednack (Dec 10, 2011)

I might not be mister right but he licks my asshole pretty good...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2011)

and seriously stfunlift is FAR from the first person to complain about prince spamming. it's usually seen as a joke albeit based in reality. not sure why this guy is getting punched in the head for it so hard? a lot of us hated the ads when they started to crowd the pages to the side n we said so.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 10, 2011)

he's a madmann nicswitch, does that make you feel better, same IP addy's...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2011)

that would figure because madpos licks princes asshole every chance he gets and it must kill him so he might make a fake name to piss on prince like he does everyone else.  not that i buy it but thanks


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 10, 2011)

Curt James said:


> In the spirit of good karma, for every *neg *you give stfuandliftbtch consider *repping *Gena Marie for the humorous and newsworthy items she posts to this board.
> 
> *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/4844.html*



Done

and I think that was the last rep I could give today.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2011)

uh oh. fucking with The Princess is not cool.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been negged 40+ times in the last 2 days..

Gena is one of the people who negged me, so i feel it is only fair to give neg rep to everyone who gives it to me...

Why does everyone defend her and not everyone else I have gave neg rep in return?

Ohhh wait..i forgot..you guys all think you're gunna   8==D~~~({})  all over that don't ya?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> I've been negged 40+ times in the last 2 days..
> 
> Gena is one of the people who negged me, so i feel it is only fair to give neg rep to everyone who gives it to me...
> 
> ...


I think you be the only person that she's negged. If she did so, you deserved it. After all, you did talk smack about her hubby.

If you apologize to her, I'll stop my negging.

However, I will put that aside long enough to say you've done good work in your bodybuilding efforts. You look good in your pictures. I won't fault you there.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I think you be the only person that she's negged. If she did so, you deserved it. After all, you did talk smack about her hubby.
> 
> If you apologize to her, I'll stop my negging.
> 
> However, I will put that aside long enough to say you've done good work in your bodybuilding efforts. You look good in your pictures. I won't fault you there.




Thanks, I appreciate it. 

Wait, she is Prince's wife? Like for real? If so, that's fucking crazy..i had NO idea! thought you guys were speaking hypothetically! wtf

In that case, i do apologize for calling out your man..had no idea he actually ran the entire site or that you guys were actually married.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^We're with stupid ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Rednack (Dec 10, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it.
> 
> Wait, she is Prince's wife? Like for real? If so, that's fucking crazy..i had NO idea! thought you guys were speaking hypothetically! wtf
> 
> In that case, i do apologize for calling out your man..had no idea he actually ran the entire site or that you guys were actually married.


seems all your zits are feeding from what little brain cells you have left...


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2011)

Rednack said:


> seems all your zits are feeding from what little brain cells you have left...


Go to his profile page. The man has gyno and a shitload of acne. It's fucking repulsive.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Go to his profile page. The man has gyno and a shitload of acne. It's fucking repulsive.



hahah i definitely have 0 gyno...learns what gyno looks like man


----------



## SRX (Dec 10, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> hahah i definitely have 0 gyno...learns what gyno looks like man


 

Def inbread, maybe mom and son something

That ulgy face ant getting laid anytime soom unless moms callen for some ass


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it.
> 
> Wait, she is Prince's wife? Like for real? If so, that's fucking crazy..i had NO idea! thought you guys were speaking hypothetically! wtf
> 
> In that case, i do apologize for calling out your man..had no idea he actually ran the entire site or that you guys were actually married.



You literally put her in a position where she had to neg you.

I'm a man of my word, you'll get no more negs from me.

You've put yourself in a bit of spot. If you tough it out, and play nice, it'll eventually slide. There isn't any other bodybuilding board quite like IM. It's worth staying.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Go to his profile page. The man has gyno and a shitload of acne. It's fucking repulsive.



yes, i do have a lot of acne..a very common side effect of AAS if you didn't know. Happens to be my worst side effect. I do as much as i can for it...bacteria cleanser, bzperoxide, etc. Here juggernaut! I'll even attach a pic of my back acne that way i can save peoples time from going to my profile..this is how bad it is even with 5 minutes of color adjusting to lessen how bad it is. 

Unfortunately for me, i would rather have more muscle with more acne than have less muscle with less acne. Fortunately, acne isn't permanent, or else i would drop everything im taking.



SRX said:


> Def inbread, maybe mom and son something
> 
> That ulgy face ant getting laid anytime soom unless moms callen for some ass



coming from the person with no profile pic?  something wrong here..
actually already got laid today...thank you. 



DOMS said:


> You literally put her in a position where she had to neg you.
> 
> I'm a man of my word, you'll get no more negs from me.
> 
> You've put yourself in a bit of spot. If you tough it out, and play nice, it'll eventually slide. There isn't any other bodybuilding board quite like IM. It's worth staying.



yes, it is a very good forum


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 10, 2011)

Acne isn't permanent however acne scarring is. Not hatin', just saying.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Acne isn't permanent however acne scarring is. Not hatin', just saying.


BHF is right. Try coconut oil. It's antimicrobial and may help.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 10, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Acne isn't permanent however acne scarring is. Not hatin', just saying.



very true..think i might have a bit of scarring...if i need to ill get laser therapy or sandblasting. sucks but might be a road ill have to take.



DOMS said:


> BHF is right. Try coconut oil. It's antimicrobial and may help.



thanks will do. heard of this before but never gave it a go. i definitely need to try something new!


----------



## secdrl (Dec 10, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it.
> 
> Wait, she is Prince's wife? *Like for real?* If so, that's fucking crazy..i had NO idea! thought you guys were speaking hypothetically! wtf
> 
> In that case, i do apologize for calling out your man..had no idea he actually ran the entire site or that you guys were actually married.


 
My wife says the same thing when she's trying on shoes...


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 10, 2011)

i dunno why u all hatin on this dudes build.... and people get acne from juicin....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^We're with stupid ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2011)

people on here shitting on him for acne might want to stop n realize even The Princess has had trouble with it and posted about it here. your remarks are going to bash a lot of people you don't intend to.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2011)

you have to admit, he has remained fairly cool under fire.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 10, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> you have to admit, he has remained fairly cool under fire.




Well, publicly, yes. He's melting down through PM's to everyone that negged him.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Well, publicly, yes. He's melting down through PM's to everyone that negged him.


Not me.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Wait, she is Prince's wife? Like for real? If so, that's fucking crazy..i had NO idea! thought you guys were speaking hypothetically! wtf
> 
> In that case, i do apologize for calling out your man..had no idea he actually ran the entire site or that you guys were actually married.



Yes, I am a real person and my wife is Gena, who is also a real person, and we own IronMagazine and IronMagLabs.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

This thread sucks muh bawls. You gheys are trying to come at him about acne? ROFL. You pathetic souls.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^We're with stupid ^^^^^^^^^^^^




^^^^ Funniest, most _perfectly placed_ response I've seen *EVAR!!1!*


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2011)

DOMS said:


> You literally put her in a position where she had to neg you.
> 
> I'm a man of my word, you'll get no more negs from me.
> 
> You've put yourself in a bit of spot. *If you tough it out, and play nice, it'll eventually slide. There isn't any other bodybuilding board quite like IM. It's worth staying.*



This. 

And it would definitely show some stones to rough it out.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Unfortunately for me, i would rather have more muscle with more acne than have less muscle with less acne. Fortunately, acne isn't permanent, or else i would drop everything im taking.



Accutane.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 11, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Accutane.



yep, i need some asap! need to see if my insurance will cover it. been to dermatologist once before and they wouldnt gove it to me! im like why, and she said most insurances wont cover it until you have at least tried some sort of other prescribed medication. i did and it didnt work. im a procrastinator and havent gone in yet. hopefully will soon. 

if it doesnt cover it ill have to wait to rack up some extra money. remember im not even old enough to drink yet, so im not exactly loaded.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 11, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> yep, i need some asap! need to see if my insurance will cover it. been to dermatologist once before and they wouldnt gove it to me! im like why, and she said most insurances wont cover it until you have at least tried some sort of other prescribed medication. i did and it didnt work. im a procrastinator and havent gone in yet. hopefully will soon.
> 
> if it doesnt cover it ill have to wait to rack up some extra money. remember im not even old enough to drink yet, so im not exactly loaded.


you can always suck some dick for some spare pocket change...quit making excuses..


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 11, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> *remember im not even old enough to drink yet*, so im not exactly loaded.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Go to his profile page. The man has gyno and a shitload of acne. It's fucking repulsive.



WTF crawled under your skirt son.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 11, 2011)

negs will stop from me as well since you sort of apologized....

I gotta admit though, I've never seen someone negged so much in a day not even madman.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> negs will stop from me as well since you sort of apologized....
> 
> I gotta admit though, I've never seen someone negged so much in a day not even madman.


Moral of the story: don't neg Gena.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 11, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Fortunately, acne isn't permanent, or else i would drop everything im taking.



Cant do anything about that face can ya, leprechaun? It's ugly as fuck.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Cant do anything about that face can ya, leprechaun? It's ugly as fuck.



Two questions:

1.) Why are you checking out a dude?
The fact that you are judging a guy's face means you are "checking him out". Something you need to tell us?

2.) Why are you talking shit when you have 0 pictures posted up?
hmmm...seems to be that way for at least 50% of the people..


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 11, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1.) Why are you checking out a dude?
> The fact that you are judging a guy's face means you are "checking him out". Something you need to tell us?
> ...



1) Not checking you out; I just cant believe how much of a zitty-faced leprechaun you resemble. It's fucking hilarious.

2) I chose not to post any photos, but will be doing so soon. There are some floating around on my journal and in my profile.

3) Are they really mahhhhhgically delicious?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> 1) Not checking you out; I just cant believe how much of a zitty-faced leprechaun you resemble. It's fucking hilarious.
> 
> 2) I chose not to post any photos, but will be doing so soon. There are some floating around on my journal and in my profile.
> 
> 3) Are they really mahhhhhgically delicious?



the fact that you are judging a guys face must tell me you are at least 50% gay...its ok jugglesnuts


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 11, 2011)

HAHAHAH says the person who takes pics of everything BUT his face! Laughing my fucking ass off! 

This is the guy who has been talking shit!! you got to be fucking kidding me...id rather have the worse acne on the planet than have some saggy ass, gyno deformed man boobs!



btw, did your husband shave your chest for you?

Look at this pic!!! just look at it! You made my day man...i believe a few posts back in this same thread you stated that "I" infect had gyno!! Look at your boobs man, now if thats not some 20 years old gyno, get some fucking surgery and cut that flab out...ever heard of lipo? 
-talk shit and you shall receive


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 11, 2011)

Frosted Lucky Charms....


----------



## SRX (Dec 11, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> HAHAHAH says the person who takes pics of everything BUT his face! Laughing my fucking ass off!
> 
> This is the guy who has been talking shit!! you got to be fucking kidding me...id rather have the worse acne on the planet than have some saggy ass, gyno deformed man boobs!
> 
> ...


 

Talk shit and receive. I can talk shit, Your one of the Ugliest inbreed zitted up, in need of a bath looken mother fucker out there. Kinda look like the kid back in school who had no friends we take his money put him in the car trunk and go to the mall leaveing him in the trunk of the car. I dont care how big you might think you are or what kind of fan club you might have here, FACT remains YOUR UGLY, INBREED, ZITTED UP,IN NEED OF A BATH((BAD))


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 11, 2011)

SRX said:


> Talk shit and receive. I can talk shit, Your one of the Ugliest inbreed zitted up, in need of a bath looken mother fucker out there. Kinda look like the kid back in school who had no friends we take his money put him in the car trunk and go to the mall leaveing him in the trunk of the car. I dont care how big you might think you are or what kind of fan club you might have here, FACT remains YOUR UGLY, INBREED, ZITTED UP,IN NEED OF A BATH((BAD))



how many pics you got up...? 0

"Kinda look like the kid back in school who had no friends we take his money put him in the car trunk and go to the mall leaveing him in the trunk of the car."

wow, some big talk right there! I hope one day we can be as badass as you are. thats some REAL gangster shit right there. REAL man right here!!   haha fag 


p.s. Nice to know you have no life and talk shit to people who aren't even talking to you..literally NO life......


----------



## SRX (Dec 11, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> how many pics you got up...? 0
> 
> "Kinda look like the kid back in school who had no friends we take his money put him in the car trunk and go to the mall leaveing him in the trunk of the car."
> 
> ...


 

Got YA INBREED, Ask santa for some Stridex in your stocken.  This will help a little on the zits. Ya really cant do much for the ULGY, but if you shower and take care of your skin, you might get further than just hooken up with your Aunt.

Im just looken out brother.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 11, 2011)

This dude juggernaut is always hating on the younger generation. STFU already the kid already stated he made a mistake, it ain't that serious. How the hell did you get to become a mod here?



ps: those are some flabby tits you got there MANG!!!!


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Its cool you apologized dude, now you know!  Prince and Gena are good people, and IMF is a good place to be if you are respected, just saying...


----------



## GFR (Dec 11, 2011)

Recharging


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 12, 2011)

Prince said:


> right? she is the sweetest person you could ever know!





HialeahChico305 said:


> This dude juggernaut is always hating on the younger generation. STFU already the kid already stated he made a mistake, it ain't that serious. How the hell did you get to become a mod here?



I'm just lucky I guess. I'm also mature and levelheaded. 
Btw, I don't "hate" on the younger generation. Some douchebags need to be put in their place. It isnt my fault they happen to be the younger generation.  Usually, I dont have any issues with anyone. Why anyone would mess with GM is beyond me. She's the last person to piss anyone off. It's just stupid.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> cant do anything about that face can ya, leprechaun? It's ugly as fuck.


 

lol


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 12, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> Its cool you apologized dude, now you know!  Prince and Gena are good people, and IMF is a good place to be if you are respected, just saying...



agreed. i need to think more before i type which honestly is kind of hard. i wont lie i do have some anger issues. 800mgs test and 400mgs tren might not be helping with that to much..from now on i guess i got to just


----------



## Gena Marie (Dec 12, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Prince, you are the site "CEO" and tell people to follow rules, yet you can't practice what your preach.
> 
> I can't enter the "Bodybuilding & Gossip" forum without more than half of the posts being yours which also have nothing to do with the forum section. It has gotten on my nerves.
> 
> ...



If you have a problem with how he runs our board, create your own. We haven't been on line for over 11 years for nothing.  He MUST be doing something right.  Love you my forums spamming man!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> agreed. i need to think more before i type which honestly is kind of hard. i wont lie i do have some anger issues. 800mgs test and 400mgs tren might not be helping with that to much..from now on i guess i got to just



Gena is online right now. If you apologized once again, it might make the other members forgive you.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 12, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> If you have a problem with how he runs our board, create your own. We haven't been on line for over 11 years for nothing.  He MUST be doing something right.  Love you my forums spamming man!



Awwww....


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> If you have a problem with how he runs our board, create your own. We haven't been on line for over 11 years for nothing.  He MUST be doing something right.  Love you my forums spamming man!


I stay because he gives me back rubs.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 12, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> agreed. i need to think more before i type which honestly is kind of hard. i wont lie i do have some anger issues. 800mgs test and 400mgs tren might not be helping with that to much..from now on i guess i got to just



You're going to cry the blues after you barked shit for two pages?? GTFO here douche. 
I guess it's true-steroids do magnify your personality. If you're an asshole normally, you're a bigger asshole on gear.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm just lucky I guess. I'm also mature and levelheaded.
> Btw, I don't "hate" on the younger generation. Some douchebags need to be put in their place. It isnt my fault they happen to be the younger generation.  Usually, I dont have any issues with anyone. Why anyone would mess with GM is beyond me. She's the last person to piss anyone off. It's just stupid.


You are such a faggot. Fuck off out of here before I run you off again, faggot.



stfuandliftbtch said:


> agreed. i need to think more before i type which honestly is kind of hard. i wont lie i do have some anger issues. 800mgs test and 400mgs tren might not be helping with that to much..from now on i guess i got to just


Good deal, kid. If you are sincere this will go a long way.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> Its cool you apologized dude, now you know!  Prince and Gena are good people, and IMF is a good place to be if you are respected, just saying...



What if the apology was offered just to get people off his back? 

Kudos for having the stones to take some heat, but I'm doubting his sincerity.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Good deal, kid. *if you are sincere* (snip)



Big if.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> _*What if the apology was offered just to get people off his back*_?
> 
> Kudos for having the stones to take some heat, but I'm doubting his sincerity.


Time will tell...


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

If we're claiming he's a retard, there's a good possibility he truly was ignorant to the facts....

Just sayin'


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> What if the apology was offered just to get people off his back?
> 
> Kudos for having the stones to take some heat, but I'm doubting his sincerity.



ya think?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


> What if the apology was offered just to get people off his back?
> 
> Kudos for having the stones to take some heat, but I'm doubting his sincerity.



i did not realize he owned the site..thats it.

do you guys really have so much time that there are 6 pages on this thread? this was almost a week ago..you guys need to calm down. just let it go already..you guys even said i wasn't the only one to bring up the spamming..so chill


----------



## colochine (Dec 13, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> i did not realize he owned the site..thats it.
> 
> Do you guys really have so much time that there are 6 pages on this thread? This was almost a week ago..you guys need to calm down. Just let it go already..you guys even said i wasn't the only one to bring up the spamming..so chill



View attachment 37466


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> i did not realize he owned the site..thats it.
> 
> do you guys really have so much time that there are 6 pages on this thread? this was almost a week ago..you guys need to calm down. just let it go already..you guys even said i wasn't the only one to bring up the spamming..so chill





stfuandliftbtch said:


> Prince, you are the site "CEO" and tell people to follow rules, yet you can't practice what your preach.....
> 
> Someone of your status should follow the rules if you are going to be the sites head honcho.




Reeeeally??


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm completely fixated on how stooopid one person can truly be.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm dumbfounded.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 13, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Mom jokes? Really? What's your intelligence level, 2nd grade?
> 
> Douchenuts, if I wanted to go that stupid, I'd do this:
> 
> ...



To carry on with juggernaut with jokes on this hobbit...

If your mom had more pricks on her then in her, she'd be a porcupine


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 13, 2011)

I need to get my old computer up and see if I still have photoshop still in it....I would make a special thread just with his photochops.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I need to get my old computer up and see if I still have photoshop still in it....I would make a special thread just with his photochops.



This could get ugly. Bring it on!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 13, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I need to get my old computer up and see if I still have photoshop still in it....I would make a special thread just with his photochops.



There is a program called artweaver you can download for free. It's not as good as Photoshop, but it's a hell of a lot better than paint.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

Paint is fucking stupid. Should be a great for shutupandlie.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

*IQ Rating Scale Deciphered!*

IQ Ratings of Over 140 -Genius or near genius 

IQ Ratings of 120 to 140-Highly intelligent

IQ Ratings of 110 to 119-Very intelligent 

IQ Rating of 90 to 109-Normal or average intelligence

IQ Ratings of 80 to 89-Dullness (juggernaut)

IQ Rating of 70-79-Borderline deficiency

IQ Ratings Under70-Definite feeble-mindedness 

*IQ Ratings for Special People....(GUESS WHO??)*


----------



## vortrit (Dec 13, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Paint is fucking stupid. Should be a great for shutupandlie.



It's about as useful as his dick.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

god forbid he procreates.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 13, 2011)

lol holy shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Dec 13, 2011)

lulz @ Min0!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

This just in...the human birth defect can type! He just sent me this:



			
				stfuandliftbtch said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -7822 reputation points from stfuandliftbtch.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



If he did a little clicking of his mouse, he'd find it. What a dumbass.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## vortrit (Dec 13, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> If he did a little clicking of his mouse, he'd find it. What a dumbass.



I even found one!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 13, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You're going to cry the blues after you barked shit for two pages?? GTFO here douche.
> I guess it's true-steroids do magnify your personality. If you're an asshole normally, you're a bigger asshole on gear.





just read your workout log...your a fucking bitch. Go try a men's health forum along with the rest of the pussies who cant post up photos. Just wait, here comes the replies and shit talk from the no photo d-bags.


Seems like you guys are putting a lot of effort in the photoshop. they really cracked me up.. funny stuff up there. just shows you jealous breh..

let me guess...jealous of your acne? jealous of your face?!
good one fags...real original. just funny you guys cant get over the fact that someone half your age, not even legal to drink yet, has a better physique and more overall mass. 

pretty pathetic all you old ass fat fucks talking shit, sitting down on your computer with nothing better to do. Get over the whole jealousy thing, walk away, grab some lotion and go fuck yourself because thats the only action you bitches are getting with those flabby abs and fucking man boobs.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Big if.


Oh well. The ignorant cunt negged me after I tried to get you guys to ease up on him.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

vortrit said:


> It's about as useful as his dick.



Christ, hopefully he's sterile and cant make babies.


----------



## Aries1 (Dec 13, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> just read your workout log...your a fucking bitch. Go try a men's health forum along with the rest of the pussies who cant post up photos. Just wait, here comes the replies and shit talk from the no photo d-bags.
> 
> 
> Seems like you guys are putting a lot of effort in the photoshop. they really cracked me up.. funny stuff up there. just shows you jealous breh..
> ...


You seem bitter. Is it because you're gay?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone want to rub flabby man boobs together!?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 14, 2011)




----------

